# Just wondering, whats the most cars you have pulled?



## dustinward03 (May 1, 2010)

Hey this is just something I thought would be fun, if there is already a thread for this I apologize. What is the most cars you have pulled and with what engine or engines. What grade % did you pull them on.

My dual consist C liner Proto 1000 setup pulled 30 cars up an 8% grade. Do not have enough track currently to see what it can do pulling on flat ground. I am going to find out soon and will post some pics and videos.


----------



## Southern (Nov 17, 2008)

dustinward03 said:


> Hey this is just something I thought would be fun, if there is already a thread for this I apologize. What is the most cars you have pulled and with what engine or engines. What grade % did you pull them on.
> 
> My dual consist C liner Proto 1000 setup pulled 30 cars up an 8% grade. Do not have enough track currently to see what it can do pulling on flat ground. I am going to find out soon and will post some pics and videos.


 
8% grade? Dam that is steep. we need a video.
:ttiwwop:


----------



## dustinward03 (May 1, 2010)

Heres a link to a video of my dual proto's making the pull up the 8% with 30 cars behind it

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XQLTbkhgTsw


----------



## tooter (Feb 26, 2010)

Wow... that's some impressive climbing, Dustin! :thumbsup:

Greg


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

dustinward03 said:


> my dual proto's making the pull up the 8% with 30 cars behind it


You should add 2 more cars ... then the loco could pull AND push at the same time!

Cheers,

TJ


----------



## dustinward03 (May 1, 2010)

I might do that, would be fun for the video if nothing else lol I would really like to see what they will pull on flat ground, but I need more track and more rolling stock


----------



## mr_x_ite_ment (Jun 22, 2009)

I have pulled 52 cars before...sometimes I used three engines, and sometimes just two. My layout is completely flat. I think one could pull a lot more, but I don't know if I like running a train all that long in length...it seems to make the layout look smaller!

Chad


----------



## Reckers (Oct 11, 2009)

choo choo said:


> Wow... that's some impressive climbing, Dustin! :thumbsup:
> 
> Greg


Dustin, you've gotta get yourself some more track! That locomotive is gonna overtake your caboose!:laugh::laugh::laugh:


----------



## dustinward03 (May 1, 2010)

haha I've been buying up bachmann ez track when I find it cheap so i can make temporary layouts in my living room to see what I can pull, i have 60 working rolling stock right now so I will have to buy some more.

And no I dont normally run that many cars usually 10 or 15 lol. It does make the layout seem tiny when you start stacking cars on!


----------



## modeltrainhead (Nov 15, 2009)

well i dont have much trains so i say about 15  thats about all my cars


----------



## swiggy (Jan 25, 2010)

*34 cars*

ok. i tried for two nights and finally found the "sweet spot" for the cars. lined them up and here ya go:thumbsup:

one gp60m and two gp40's (d&rgw in middle). pulls really well. i will not do this often, but man i was curious if i could accomplish it

enjoy

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=C6DlT_3fLyc


----------



## dustinward03 (May 1, 2010)

thats awsome swig. What brand are your engines?


----------



## swiggy (Jan 25, 2010)

the gp40' are bachman dcc ready, the gp60m is an athearn with a digitrax chip. the speeds match ok, except at slower speeds (crawling). this is not a norm, but very fun.

real world trains are very, very long. it's kinda fun to accomplish


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

What no caboose?

What color is your water gray?

Layouts looking great!:thumbsup:


----------



## dustinward03 (May 1, 2010)

Yeah I know a typical layout will not seem a lot of cars like that, but its fun to see just what your engines can do. I just wish I had more track and rolling stock !


----------



## swiggy (Jan 25, 2010)

i still have to carve the creek and paint it - i think dark blue in center and black to brown leading to the shore - i really have to do more research.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

swiggy said:


> i still have to carve the creek and paint it - i think dark blue in center and black to brown leading to the shore - i really have to do more research.


What no caboose?


----------



## swiggy (Jan 25, 2010)

i have to build a FRED. i do have both up and santa fe caboose, but i would rather have a FRED


----------



## marx1 (Dec 11, 2009)

Hay dustin, I got about the same layout, but my inside line goes up a grade too. My yard lines go in on the left bottom corner, cross through my town and wrap around to come out where yours goes in. I had to insulate the track there, so I could change the polarity to reenter the mainline. So I guess I've pulled about the same cars with 2 gp9's, or 2-10-2 steamer.


----------



## tooter (Feb 26, 2010)

swiggy said:


> i have to build a FRED. i do have both up and santa fe caboose, but i would rather have a FRED


What's a FRED?

Greg


----------



## marx1 (Dec 11, 2009)

Hay dustin, check out my grades
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AGQeA8vQ968


----------



## Boston&Maine (Dec 19, 2007)

choo choo said:


> What's a FRED?
> 
> Greg


Flashing Rear End Device... It is the light that replaced the caboose


----------



## ho/ttothemoss (Aug 19, 2010)

10 cars than it starts to run in to each other..


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Boston&Maine said:


> Flashing Rear End Device... It is the light that replaced the caboose



And the reason they are called Fred's is because they are ,Flashing Rear-End Device (FRED).

Did you know?

a FRED connects to the train's air-brake line and sends information about brake pressure and car movement to the engineer at the front of the train. With help from FRED, the engineer can also determine when all of the slack is out of the couplings and additional power can be applied. Typically, these end-of-train (EOT) devices hang from the rear coupler on the last car of the train – which is no longer a caboose.


----------



## swiggy (Jan 25, 2010)

that is exactly what i need!!!! thanks boston&maine and big ed


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

Boston&Maine said:


> Flashing Rear End Device... It is the light that replaced the caboose


Kind of ironic, when you think about it ...

On trains, a light at the rear end phased out lots of heavy cabooses in America.

And on people here in America, heavy cabooses phased out a lot of light rear ends.

Go figure.

:laugh::laugh::laugh:

TJ


----------



## DennyIHfan83 (Aug 19, 2010)

Well I say 15 cars has me beat. I dont even owen a engine. although 
I know the 2 I want someday (bnsf c44-9w's) just for show pulling either some pigs or coal. All I have is one flatbed car. and I'm not even sure why I have that. The most track I have on a diarama is about 3 feet. I just like to work with scenery.


----------



## sstlaure (Oct 12, 2010)

24 cars w/2 engines is the max I've done....all fairly heavy cars. Any longer than that and the train hits itself on the return loop at the top of the track. Once I get the helix built this winter - I should be able to run some long suckers.


----------

